# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  LOS SINDICATOS EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO, Y LA SUSCRIPCION DE LOS CONVENIOS COLECTIVOS (comentarios al convenio colectivo de Campo Sol S.A.)

## wgalloso

*LOS SINDICATOS EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO, Y LA SUSCRIPCION DE LOS CONVENIOS COLECTIVOS (comentarios al convenio colectivo de Campo Sol S.A.)*  *WALTER GALLOSO MARIÑOS*  *ASESOR LEGAL  Nextel : 832*4190 Cel. 985105276*  
Conforme lo hemos venido comentando en otros artículos, atendiendo el crecimiento de la mano de obra y de las inversiones en el sector agrario, cada día se va consolidando un sector laboral generado como consecuencia de este proceso, lo cual conlleva necesariamente, la creación de los sindicatos laborales agrarios, en cumplimiento de un derecho fundamental de todo trabajador, que es el derecho de sindicalización establecido en nuestra Constitución Política en su artículo 28°, entre cuyos derechos constitucionales tenemos : 1.- La libertad sindical; 2. Fomento de la negociación colectiva y promueve formas de solución pacífica de los conflictos laborales. La convención colectiva tiene fuerza vinculante en el ámbito de lo concertado y 3. Regula el derecho de huelga para que se ejerza en armonía con el interés social. Señala sus excepciones y limitaciones. 
Dentro del marco legal, tenemos la existencia del Texto Único Ordenado de la Ley de Relaciones Colectivas de Trabajo, (Decreto Supremo N° 010-2003-TR  (05/10/03)); cuyo campo de aplicación es a los trabajadores del régimen laboral de la actividad privada, que prestan servicios para empleadores privados; asimismo es importante resaltar que dicha norma en su artículo 4°.- señala que  

> las partes (Estado, Empleador ) deben de abstenerse actos que tiendan a coactar, restringir o menoscabar, en cualquier forma, el derecho de sindicalización de los trabajadores, y de intervenir en modo alguno en la creación, administración o sostenimiento de las organizaciones sindicales que estos constituyen.

 Por otro lado, debemos tener presente que existe una serie de convenios internacionales como el Convenio sobre el derecho de asociación (agricultura de 1,921 aprobado por la OIT). Otro convenio que deberíamos tener presente en el Perú es el Convenio sobre la indemnización por accidentes de trabajo de trabajadores agrícolas, del año 1,921. 
Dentro de este contexto normativo, venimos observando con complacencia, que las principales empresas agrarias como es el caso de Camposol S.A., con fecha 09 de julio del 2010, acaba de suscribir un convenio colectivo con el Sindicato de Trabajadores de dicha empresa (los cuales se hallan agrupados en tres sindicatos; el de planta; el de campo y el de Campo Sol), este último es con quien han celebrado el convenio colectivo materia de este comentario. 
En dicho convenio se han establecido acuerdos, sobre los siguientes aspectos: a) condiciones de trabajo de mujeres gestantes; b) llamadas telefónicas; c) certificados de inasistencia; d)apoyo en la compra de viviendas; e) prestación del servicio de wawa wasi; f) descansos temporales; g) capacitación al personal supervisor; h) bono de productividad por cosecha; i) permiso por fallecimiento; j) préstamo escolar; k)facilidades en la contratación; l) incentivo a la asistencia y puntualidad; ll) días de licencia sindical adicionales al mínimo legal; m) asignación por fallecimiento; n) maletín o panetón por navidad; y un rubro importante que contiene una clausula especial de Paz Laboral entre empleador y trabajadores (en tanto y en cuanto se respete el convenio y los acuerdos suscritos). 
Es necesario que tengamos presente, que la Convención Colectiva de Trabajo tiene fuerza vinculante para las partes que la adoptaron; obliga a estas, a las personas en cuyo nombre se celebró y a quienes le sean aplicables, así como a los trabajadores que se incorporen con posterioridad a las empresas comprendidas en la misma, con excepción de quienes ocupen puestos de dirección o desempeñen cargos de confianza; y durante su vigencia, los acuerdos adoptados adquieren la calidad de normas vinculantes de carácter jurídico, los cuales se incorporan automáticamente a los contratos individuales de trabajo. 
Por último debemos tener presente la fuerza vinculante del convenio colectivo, la cual () alcanza no solo a los trabajadores en nombre de quien se celebró, así como a los trabajadores que se incorporen a las empresas comprendidas en ella, sino también a quienes les sea aplicable entendiéndose por tales entre otros supuestos por tal textura abierta de tal prescripción a los trabajadores que comparten objetivamente la misma calidad profesional y condiciones en el centro de trabajo con aquellos en cuyo nombre se concluyó la convención colectiva y que vengan posteriormente a afiliarse al sindicato que la adoptó (Casación N° 1381-2005-Cono Norte  Lima). 
En resumen, soy ferviente creyente que la existencia de un real Sindicato de trabajadores en el campo, conllevará a lograr que los beneficios económicos que logra la empresa con la participación de los trabajadores (participa con su fuerza de trabajo en la creación de la riqueza), lograra no solo la paz social que tanto necesita nuestro perú, sino que tendremos a un trabajador que no solo tendrá la tranquilidad de laborar y contribuir a una mejor productividad de su empresa, sino que se sentira identificado con ella defendiendo sus intereses mutuos que los vincula.Temas similares: Artículo: Minag proyecta firmar convenios de desarrollo agrario con 15 regiones este año Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario EL SALARIO EN EL SECTOR AGRARIO  ¿preguntas? La segunda reforma de estado en el sector agrario Las mypes  y  el sector agrario

----------

